# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  "windows detected a hard disk problem" MỌI NGƯỜI GIÚP VỚI

## virus

tình thình là cuc máy tính nhà mình nó cứ báo lỗi "windows detected a hard disk problem" cầm phải backup dữ liệu lại gấp. theo suy đoán lá ổ cứng có vấn đề nhưng kiểm tra bằng hd tune rồi mà không phát hiên hư hỏng. 
chả hiểu ra làm sao . :realmad::realmad::realmad:.
các huynh đài đi ngang thì cứu giúp. thank

----------


## inbaongoc007

bạn nên xem lại cáp nối ổ cứng hoặc thiết lập jum xem sao .
cẩn thânj thì bạn nên dùng hireen/boot để kiểm tra ổ cứng .có khi phải cắt bad hoặc fomat định dạng lại mới được

----------

